# Stupid Thread Syndrome



## Tom Cashel (Dec 1, 2004)

Is there any limit to the amount of "Stupid X Syndrome" threads that will pop up? So far we've had Stupid Player Syndrome, a rebuttal with Stupid DM Syndrome, and Stupid Author Syndrome.

Despite how you may feel about the inherently combative nature of these threads, or whether you support using the metaphor of genetic syndromes and mental retardation to make your point, here's where you can suggest stupid threads that have yet to be posted.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 1, 2004)

Stupid Poster Syndrome

Stupid Weather Syndrome

Stupid people Syndrome

Stupid Pet Syndrome

Stupid Color Syndrome

Stupid Style Syndrome

Stupid Dice Syndrome

Stupid Game/System Syndrome

Stupid Humor Syndrome

Stupid Plot Syndrome

Stupid Gladiator Syndrome

Stupid Houserule Syndrome

Stupid Story Hour Syndrome

 Stupid Rules Syndrome


----------



## diaglo (Dec 1, 2004)

st00pid Grammar Nazi syndrome

st00pid l33t Syndrome

st00pid pr0n Syndrome


----------



## Tom Cashel (Dec 1, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Stupid Humor Syndrome




*sniff* Some of us will struggle with SHS our entire lives...there's no cure, y'know.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 1, 2004)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> ...there's no cure, y'know.



That's why it's funny.

*points and laughs*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 1, 2004)

Stupid On-Topic Poll Syndrome
Stupid Reply Syndrome
Stupid Stupid Syndrome


----------



## Deset Gled (Dec 2, 2004)

Stupid Actor Syndrome

Stupid Thinking D+D Is A Video Game Syndrome

Stupid Religious Types Who Think Playing D+D Is A Sin-drome

Stupid Cupid Syndrome

Stupid Clone Syndrome

Syndrome Dyslexia Stupid

Stupid Palindrome Syndrome Palindrome Stupid


----------

